# My favorite sites list....



## Thriller (Aug 5, 2004)

Monster List

Halloween Technology Roadmap

Halloween Central-Speaker Wiring Article

Terror Syndicate-Props

FX Warehouse HowTo Guides

Faux Rock Speaker Covers

Corpse Building

Scary Terry

PVC Cemetary Fence

Party Ideas

FCG

Halloween Gallery

Haunter's Hangout

Distefano

HiddenMickeys Backyard Imagineering

Studio Creations Costume HOWTO

All Electronics

1953 Halloween Remembered-Cute touching little story

Excellent Essay on the "Halloween Witch"


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks for the links, the roadmap is especially useful.


----------

